# bump and grind



## wittysucks

Hi all!

These are the lyrics: (Is it _"These are"_ or _"This is"_ the lyrics? Anyway...)

 Some girls, they like candy, and others, they like *to grind*,
I'll settle for the back of your hand somewhere on my behind.
 Treat me like I'm a bad girl, even when I'm being good to you,
I don't want you to thank me, you can just spank me.

Everything is very clear, except for the expression in bold.

Well, I've looked up _to grind_, but "moler café" doesn't seem to be the correct meaning in this sentence. It might mean "rechinar" or "hacer ruido" as it suggests in the definition,though I'm still in doubt.

Can anyone clarify me this? Thanks!


----------



## serser

Creo que se refiere a un baile:

1.  A vulgar dance where people rub their body parts against each other.  Usually to rap or techno.

2. Whist dancing, a person, usually female, while rub her rump on the crotch of a guy.


----------



## Reina140

The song "guayando" by Daddy Yankee refers to this dance as "perriando"
(Dancing like "dogs" . . .  doggie style)


----------



## horsesgin

Hi;
Can someone tell me how to translate into Spanish "bump and grind" in the following sentence?
_All her friends scored great guys the moment they stepped out of the van, but Annie was rusty. She couldn't remember where she'd left her *bump and grind*. _

I've found this explanation: The bumb and grind is basically a sexual tease if you see it up close or a far it looks like ur having sex with clothes on. In other words its a dance where two or more people dry hump each other.

In this context it is used in a methaphorical way. Could it be translated into Spanish as "sex-appeal"?

Thanx in advance. Bye.


----------



## Bocha

posibilidad


armas de seducción
rutina de seducción


----------



## gdmarcus

I suppose "sex appeal" would do as a translaton, but "bump and grind" has a more earthy and crude connotation that "sex appeal". My Spanish is too basic for me to suggest a better translation (perhaps those offered by Bocha), but look for a term that is sufficiently hearty, lusty and, perhaps, a bit coarse.


----------



## Basenjigirl

Bocha said:


> posibilidad
> 
> 
> armas de seducción
> rutina de seducción



Me gusta "armas de seducción."


----------



## horsesgin

Sí, a mí también me gusta la opción de "armas de seducción". Buena idea Bocha, muchas gracias.


----------



## doctorovich

Hi everybody! How do I translate "pump and grind" into Spanish?

The quote is "and all you have left is gratuitous pump and grind with a carcass."

I don't understand quiet well the meaning of "pump and grind" here, any help?

Thanks.


----------



## Renaissance Woman

no es"*Bump and Grind"* con una "B"
\Bump and Grind- se refiere al "sexo"
tienes más contexto ?


----------



## nellie1973

sería ideal dar más contexto, pero inicialmente yo diría que es una crítica de una canción o peli, donde si te quitas lo interesante (por ejemplo) solo te queda "pump and grind"... que dependiendo del contexto sería algo como una bailoteo viguroso y/o sensual..... no sé, a ver si el contexto nos echa un poco de luz sobre el asunto


----------



## Cleotis

¿Podría ser "bump and grind"? Significa algo así como "seducción" o "juego sexual"
Pero me suena algo rara la frase, por lo que igual me estoy equivocando. 
"Lo único que te queda es un injustificado juego sexual con un cadaver"
Que yuyu...jajaj


----------



## doctorovich

más contexto sería " Sex is notihing without fashion. Take away the coded language of dress, its promises, its mysteries, its challenges, and all you have left is gratuitous pump and grind with a carcass."

Muchas gracias por las ideas que me están dando!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Sí, el "bump and grind" es una manera de bailar. Los jovenes bailan así a la música rap o como la música de ustedes, el reggaeton. Las letras son groseras, y siempre hablan del sexo (o si no lo hablan, usan metáforas muy obvias).

La expresión "bump and grind" viene de los movimientos del baile. El bump se refiere al movimiento de empujón que hace el hombre, y el grind se refiere al rozamiento de los cuerpos, uno al otro.

¡Espero haberlo explicado bien!


----------



## profe105

_Bump and grind_ no sólo tiene que ver con el rap y el reggaeton.  Mi papá usa esta frase para referirse a la manera en que bailaban a las canciones románticas en los años 60, bien pegaditos.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Entonces, ¿cómo se traduciría la frase?

"Sex is notihing without fashion. Take away the coded language of dress, its promises, its mysteries, its challenges, and all you have left is gratuitous pump and grind with a carcass."

El sexo no es nada sin la moda. Si se quita el lengaje codificado de vestimenta, sus misterios y retos, solamente se queda empujones y rozamientos gratuitos.


??


----------



## VenusEnvy

profe105 said:


> Mi papá usa esta frase para referirse a la manera en que bailaban a las canciones románticas en los años 60, bien pegaditos.


¿¡Tu papá hacía bump and grind?!   Aparentamente, el bump and grind es algo diferente para él. No sólo es bailar pegadito, sino que también hacer movimientos fuertes y sexuales.


----------



## profe105

VenusEnvy said:


> ¿¡Tu papá hacía bump and grind?!  Aunque te hubiera dicho eso, aparentamente el bump and grind es algo diferente para él. No es bailar pegadito, es también hacer movimientos fuertes y sexuales.


 

Claro y si lees mi post con más cuidado, verás que dije que no tiene que ver *sólo* con el rap y el reggaeton.


----------



## VenusEnvy

profe105 said:


> Claro y si lees mi post con más cuidado, verás que dije que no tiene que ver *sólo* con el rap y el reggaeton.



En mi post, yo nunca mencioné el tipo de música y no estaba en desacuerdo. Me refería a tu comentario que dijiste en cuanto en lo que consiste el baile de bump and grind. Para mi, no es sólo bailar pegadito. Puedes bailar a una canción romantica y lenta, pegaditos, pero de buen gusto. Por el otro lado, el bump and grind no es romantico, es completamente (como dice la frase citada) gratuita.


----------



## profe105

VenusEnvy said:


> Entonces, ¿cómo se traduciría la frase?
> 
> "Sex is notihing without fashion. Take away the coded language of dress, its promises, its mysteries, its challenges, and all you have left is gratuitous pump and grind with a carcass."
> 
> El sexo no es nada sin la moda. Si se quita el lengaje codificado de vestimenta, sus misterios y retos, solamente se queda empujones y rozamientos gratuitos.
> 
> 
> ??


 
Me parece adecuada tu traducción.


----------



## profe105

VenusEnvy said:


> Sí, el "bump and grind" es una manera de bailar. Los jovenes bailan así a la música rap o como la música de ustedes, el reggaeton. Las letras son groseras, y siempre hablan del sexo (o si no lo hablan, usan metáforas muy obvias).
> 
> La expresión "bump and grind" viene de los movimientos del baile. El bump se refiere al movimiento de empujón que hace el hombre, y el grind se refiere al rozamiento de los cuerpos, uno al otro.
> 
> ¡Espero haberlo explicado bien!


----------



## VenusEnvy

profe105 said:


> Sí, el "bump and grind" es una manera de bailar. Los jovenes bailan así a la música rap o como la música de ustedes, el reggaeton.



Ahh, ahora te entiendo. Me confundí porque cuando hiciste el comentario sobre la música, citaste un mensaje mio que ni siquiera mencionaba la música. Pero, ahora te entiendo. Te referías a un post anterior. Los demás tipos de músicas que yo puedo pensar a los que también bailan bump and grind son ... hmmm... R&B tal vez? Reggae? Cuáles más?


Es súlo que me puse reírme imaginando una persona de mayor edad anciano bailando bump and grind a una canción romantica.


----------



## profe105

VenusEnvy said:


> Ahh, ahora te entiendo. Me confundí porque cuando hiciste el comentario sobre la música, citaste un mensaje mio que ni siquiera mencionaba la música. Pero, ahora te entiendo. Te referías a un post anterior. Los demás tipos de músicas que yo puedo pensar a los que también bailan bump and grind son ... hmmm... R&B tal vez? Reggae? Cuáles más?
> 
> 
> Es súlo que me puse reírme imaginando un anciano bailando bump and grind a una canción romantica.


 

Pues, mi papá tiene 60 años.  Yo no lo considero un anciano.

¿Nunca has visto cómo bailaban en los 60?  Claro que no hacían movimientos tan fuertes como los jóvenes de hoy, pero sí se rozaban mucho baliando bien pegados.  Es a eso que me refiero.


----------



## doctorovich

el problema que tenemos aquí es que el texto original usa la palabra "pump" y no "bump", ya no sé si pensar que fue un error de la revista o qué cosa.


----------



## ilife

Hey everyone,
I was translating some songs and I got to a word I didn't understand, I searched for the lyrics of the song and it's "grind", but I can't totally figure out its meaning here.
This is the complete stanza:
_This girl is crazy, completely out of line,_
_but how she amazed me, *you should've seen her grind*,_
_I guess she blew my mind._​I can fully understand the rest, then again, I'm stuck there, ¿_"deberías haber visto su rollo"_?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Vell Bruixot

ilife said:


> Hey everyone,
> I was translating some songs and I got to a word I didn't understand, I searched for the lyrics of the song and it's "grind", but I can't totally figure out its meaning here.
> This is the complete stanza:
> _This girl is crazy, completely out of line,_
> _but how she amazed me, *you should've seen her grind*,_
> _I guess she blew my mind._​I can fully understand the rest, then again, I'm stuck there, ¿_"deberías haber visto su rollo"_?
> 
> Thank you very much.


 

es un movimiento del cuerpo que representa una maniobra sexual, muchas veces forma parte de algunos bailes algo indecentes


----------



## scotu

_Bailar eróticamente con sensualidad.
_
Specifically a grind is a circular motion of the pelvis.
In the old days (days of burlesque) bumps and grinds were an essential part of the striptease (dance).
Now it may refer to someone dancing in a sexually suggestive way on the dance floor (also called "dirty dancing".)


----------



## Forero

I take this as the object pronoun _her_ and the verb_ grind_. Same meaning, essentially.


----------



## ilife

Thank you all for the answers, I searched for some other related threads but I guess I didn't search enough.
Now I understand it all


----------



## the.yangist

Se me ocurrió una proposicion para traducir igualmente esta idea a español: La panocha contra la garrocha.  Incluye ambos significados, el de sexo y el de la manera de bailar.


----------



## friasc

De frecuente uso también es 'perreo', baile que consiste, como la palabra misma lo indica, en movimientos pélvicos que imitan la cópula de los perros. También se le denomina 'sexo vestido'.


----------

